# Another Try at Utility!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey and I are making another stab at a utility leg this weekend.
We got one leg in February, and we have improved a lot since then with lots of practice, play and proofing (the 3 P's!). Luckily I am a teacher and have been on March Break for the last week and a half. Hopefully my big guy and I will get our next two legs on the weekend.:crossfing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck<:

Utility looks like it's so much fun - and that's only partly because there are no dratted stays and you get instant Q/NQ after showing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck to both you and Casey


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Keeping all paws crossed! Good luck.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, instant Q/NQ is very nice, at least the one time I've experienced it! Thanks all~!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Best of luck.. we will be waiting to hear!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Best of luck to you! My girl, Baylee, and I are entered in utility this coming weekend too. We are hoping for our first leg. Rain is expected so it might be even more interesting. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck you guys! Hope to join you up there some day!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh good luck! I love showing in utility, it is so much fun and so much frustration at once! But the frustration is what makes it so satisfying when you do well


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good Luck to both you and BayBeams!!! I hope we get lots of good news from both of you after the weekend!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

*"Best of luck to you! My girl, Baylee, and I are entered in utility this coming weekend too. We are hoping for our first leg. Rain is expected so it might be even more interesting."

Good luck, Baylee and Baybeams! I will be thinking of you.
Had another look at the judging schedule today and it is packed in utility--over half of the dogs in each trial. Casey has had a great week at practices...I am going in with confidence and crossed fingers!
*


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

2nd Leg today!! A respectable score and good attention. His second run was not as good. XXX fingers for tomorrow!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations on Q #2


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good Luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That's awesome! Good luck on OTCH Casey!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Great job! Congratulations!!

We had seven utility A entries today with no qualifiers. Baylee missed signals but did reasonably well on the rest of the exercises. One of the other Goldens in the class ran zoomies around the rings in the middle of her heeling pattern. We'll try again tomorrow...


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

*"We had seven utility A entries today with no qualifiers. Baylee missed signals but did reasonably well on the rest of the exercises. One of the other Goldens in the class ran zoomies around the rings in the middle of her heeling pattern. We'll try again tomorrow..."

Good for you! Signals are very difficult for a green dog in utility, even if they rock during practice...SO many distractions in a trial. Casey blew his signals today (sit not drop) and one article. He is always better in the first trial of the day. Also, he forgot how to sit entirely...a first for us!
*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Casey, congratulations!! And BayBeams, as long as you did "reasonably well" in Utility, you did great! Good luck to both tomorrow


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

We had 21 entries in Utility and on average today 5 qualified in each trial. NOT an easy class! In Canada there is no A and B class for utility...just UTILITY.


----------

